#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Προδιαγραφές κλιμάκων κατά ΝΟΚ

## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα .
  Έχω προσπαθήσει να κάνω μια σύγκριση ανάμεσα στο κεφάλαιο 4 του «Σχεδιάζοντας για Ολους»και στο κεφάλαιο 13 του Κτιριοδομικου ώστε να καταλήξω τώρα με τον ΝΟΚ ποιες είναι οι προδιαγραφές για την κατασκευή των κλιμακων.Μεσα από αυτή την σύγκριση εχω κάποιες απορίες (άλλες απλοϊκές και άλλες όχι τόσο).
  Εφτιαξα λοιπον ένα αρχειο pdf και το επισυναπτω σε μορφη zip . Αν καποιος συναδελφος ξερει καποιον τροπο να το ανεβασω αλλιως ας τον αναφερει.(Χάρη σε πρόλαβα γιατί ξέρω ότι θα γκρινιάξεις  :Χαρούμενος: )

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς στον τελευταίο επίσημο οδηγό του σχεδιάζοντας για όλους, όπως είναι αναρτημένος στο ΥΠΕΚΑ και πιο συγκεκριμένα *ΕΔΩ*, δεν υπάρχει παράγραφος 4.2.1.1, 4.2.1.2 και 4.2.1.3.
Όλες αυτές τις επίσημες οδηγίες τις έχω ανεβάσει στα Downloads στις 08.09.2012, *ΕΔΩ*. Αν από τις 08.09.2012 άλλαξε κάτι δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά όπως βλέπω και σήμερα στον ιστότοπο του ΥΠΕΚΑ, δεν υπάρχουν οι παράγραφοι 4.2.1.1 -2 και -3.
Όλη αυτή η εισαγωγή έγινε για να μπορούμε να συζητούμε έχοντας το ίδιο κείμενο μπροστά μας.

1. Ο οδηγός για ΑΜΕΑ δεν δίνει κάτω-άνω όρια για το 2υ+π. Δίνει απόλυτα νούμερα. 
Εξάλλου, πιο κάτω, συστήνει, π=0,33μ και υ=0,15μ, διαστάσεις που δεν τηρούν τα όρια που ο ίδιος θέτει πιο πάνω: α) π-υ=12 και β) π+υ=46±1! 
Άσε που θεωρώ λάθος το να δίνεις τέτοια απόλυτα νούμερα, καθότι σχετίζονται με το ύψος του χρήστη. 
Στη βιβλιογραφία δε, έχω βρει το 46±1 να είναι 45±1.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι ισχύον τα του κτηριοδομικού και από εκεί και πέρα, καλό είναι, να τηρείς και τ' άλλα κριτήρια του οδηγού.

2 "& 3. Οι "συστάσεις" είναι συστάσεις και όχι υποχρεώσεις. Το θέμα αυτό έχει απασχολήσει ιδιαίτερα τους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς, καθότι οι ΕΑΚ-2000 και ΕΚΩΣ-2000 έχουν πλήθος "συστάσεων". Η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι σαφής και δεν θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται ούτε εγκύκλιος ούτε καμία άλλη έστω ανεπίσημη διευκρίνηση επί του θέματος.

4. Το "είναι σκόπιμο" σημαίνει σύσταση. Άρα όχι υποχρέωση.

5. Σύμφωνα με τον κτηριοδομικό (βλ. §4.3 άρθρου 13), στα κτήρια και στους χώρους συνάθροισης κοινού οι κλίμακες πρέπει να είναι τύπου Ι. Επιτρέπονται τύπου ΙΙ μόνο αν δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιηθούν από περισσότερα των 20 ατόμων σε περίπτωση κινδύνου.
Σύμφωνα με τον τύπο Ι αλλά και τον ΙΙ, λοξές βαθμίδες επιτρέπονται μόνο αν η ακτίνα καμπυλότητας της εσωτερικής πλευράς δεν είναι μικρότερη από 7,5μ.
Στις κατοικίες, όπως και σ' άλλα κτήρια, επιτρέπονται λοξές βαθμίδες. Η φράση του οδηγού "πρέπει να αποφεύγονται γενικά", σημαίνει όχι υποχρέωση αλλά σύσταση. Η οικοδομή που σχεδιάζουμε δεν εντάσσεται στο "γενικά" αλλά στο "ειδικά" θα ισχυριστεί ένας μελετητής.

6. Πάλι το "γενικά" που αποτελεί σύσταση. Όμως για τα κτήρια που χρησιμοποιούνται από το κοινό (εννοεί μάλλον τα κτήρια συνάθροισης κοινού και εκπαίδευσης, διότι διαφορετικά και τα γραφεία χρησιμοποιούνται από το κοινό), έχουμε μια υποχρέωση. Την κατασκευή πλατύσκαλου ανά 12 βαθμίδες το πολύ. Ενώ ο κτηριοδομικός έθετε ως όριο το Η=3,60μ.

7. Καταρχήν, το πλάτος των 0,60μ για τις εσωτερικές σκάλες των κατοικιών το ξεχνάμε λόγω κανονισμού πυροπροστασίας (Π.Δ.71/88 όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει). Εκεί (§2.1.2 άρθρου 5), ορίζεται ως ελάχιστο πλάτος των οδεύσεων διαφυγής τα 0,80μ.
Κατά τ' άλλα, ισχύει ό,τι γνωρίζουμε. Στο τριώροφο (μαζί με το ισόγειο) απαιτείται πλάτος σκάλας 0,90μ.

Τα αναβατόρια κλιμάκων λειτουργούν και σε μη ευθύγραμμες σκάλες, π.χ. σε μορφής Γ ή μορφής Π.
Το ελάχιστο πλάτος της σκάλας εξαρτάται από το είδος του αναβατορίου και τις διαστάσεις του. Υπάρχουν αναβατόρια καθίσματα που μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν και σε στενές σκάλες πλάτους 0,80μ. Αν όμως το αναβατόριο είναι τύπου πλατφόρμας και έχει διαστάσεις 0,80μ*1,00μ όπως αναφέρει η §3.2, τότε υποθέτω ότι το πλάτος της κλίμακας πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από 0,80μ.
Ρίξε μια ματιά *ΕΔΩ*.

* Η κλίμακα του σχεδίου 2 νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σωστά σχεδιασμένη. Η 1η πριν ή αμέσως μετά το πλατύσκαλο βαθμίδα, έπρεπε να είναι μέρος του πλατύσκαλου. Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσαν να ήταν το μισό της 1ης πριν και το μισό της 1ης μετά το πλατύσκαλο βαθμίδων, μέρος του πλατύσκαλου.

----------

als

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χάρη καλημέρα 
  Επισυναπτω ξανα τις ερωτησεις μου https://hotfile.com/dl/191385542/971...S_NEW.pdf.html  (ελπιζω να τα καταφερω να τις ανεβασω στο ιντερνετ :Χαρούμενος: .Αληθεια αυτα τα "εδω" που εχεις τις παραπομπες πως τα κανεις?) για να μην μπερδευουμε και τους συναδελφους που παρακολουθουν την κουβεντα μια και το "Σχεδιαζοντας για ολους" το ειχα κατεβασει πριν καιρο μετα από αναζητηση στον google.Δεν διαφερει από το επισημο απλα εχει άλλη παραγραφοποιηση. Καποιες από τις απαντησεις σου θα τις επαναλαβω για να εχουμε μια συνοπτικη εικονα και ελπιζω να κουρασω.
  1.H σχεση  0.60μ<2xρυχτι + Πατημα< 0.66μ συνεχίζει να ισχύει και οι συστάσεις του σχεδιάζοντας είναι προαιρετικές
  2.Το πλάτος του πατήματος πρέπει να πλήρει της απαιτήσεις του κτιριοδομικου άρθρο 13 συμφώνα και οι συστασεις του σχεδιαζοντας είναι προαιρετικες  
  3.Το φαναρι μπορει να εχει οποιαδηποτε διασταση θελουμε συμφωνα με τον σχεδιασμο της σκαλας και τα 25 εκατοστα που αναφερει το σχεδιαζοντας δεν είναι δεσμευτικα
  4.Και παλι δεν είναι δεσμευτικο "το Σχεδιαζοντας για Ολους"
  5.Το αν στην σκαλα επιτρεπονται ή όχι σφηνοειδης βαθμιδες και  εξαρταται από το αρθρο 13 του κτριοδομικου και τον τυπο (Ι,ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ) που βρισκομαστε
  6.Σε κτιρια χρησης από το κοινο ανα 12 ρυχτια πρεπει να εχουμε πλατυσκαλο και το οριο των 3.60 μ του κτριοδομικου (αρθρο 13) δεν ισχυει πλεον
  7.Τα επιτρεπομενα πλατη της σκαλας πρεπει να είναι συμφωνα με το αρθρο 13 του κτριοδομικου και τον κανονισμο πυροπροστασιας.
  8.Ειχα κοιταξει σε site εταιριων πριν γραψω εδώ και δεν μπορουσα να βγαλω ακρη.Η απορια μου ηταν :Πριν τον ΝΟΚ πχ μια εσωτερικη σκαλα σε μια μαιζονετα την κατασκευαζα 1.00 μετρο και ηταν σχετικα λειτουργικα ανετη.Εστω ότι θελω να βαλω αναβατοριο σε αυτή την σκαλα.Ποση διασταση από την σκαλα χανω  με την κατασκευη του?(το σχημα μιλαει για οδηγο,φορεα κτλ)Αν είναι καθισμα φανταζομαι αναδιπλωνεται.Οταν αναδιπλωθει ποσο χωρο χανω από την σκαλα?Το απαιτουμενο πλατος της σκαλας από τον κτριοδομικο πρεπει να πληρειται συμφωνα με τον ωφελιμο χωρο που απομενει μετα την κατασκευη του αναβατοριου?(ειτε είναι καθισμα ειτε πλατφορμα?)(δεν εχω βρει site με αναλυτικα στοιχεια τοποθετησης αναβαροριου σε σχεση με την σκαλα)

  Τελος το σχεδιο 2 είναι απλο σκαριφημα που το εβαλα γιατι ειχα απορια  αν συνεχιζουν να επιτρεπονται οι σκαλες με δυο και τρεις στροφες ή αν επιτρεπονται πια σκαλες μονο της μορφης του σχηματος 2 .Στην τεχνικη οδηγια εχει μονο τετοιας μορφης σκαλες.Οι σκαλες στο σχημα 1 είναι χαραγμενες και θελω την γνωμη σου για την σκαλα με 3 στροφες που μερος του φαναριου το κανω πλατυσκαλο.Ο χωρος αναμονης που απαιτει το σχεδιαζοντας πληρειται με αυτο τον τροπο?

*Οδηγίες:* Πώς να δημιουργήσουμε ένα σύνδεσμο προς μια ιστοσελίδα μέσα στο μήνυμά μας
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Και το κάθισμα και η πλατφόρμα αναδιπλώνεται.
Δες *ΕΔΩ* μια λύση για κλίμακα υπό γωνία. Όπως αναφέρει η μπροσούρα, το κάθισμα διπλωμένο καταλαμβάνει 40cm πλάτος.
Άρα, για να έχεις και 80cm ελεύθερο πλάτος για πυροπροστασία, πρέπει να έχεις πλάτος σκάλας 1,20μ.
Βέβαια, σαν λύση ανάγκης και εκ των υστέρων τοποθέτηση σε ήδη υπάρχουσα κατοικία, θα τοποθετούνταν πιστεύω και σε κλίμακα πλάτους 1,00μ, αφήνοντας ελεύθερο πλάτος 0,60μ, όσο το ελάχιστο κατά τον κτηριοδομικό.
*Αν όμως σχεδιάζουμε νέα κατοικία, θεωρώ το 1,20μ ελάχιστο πλάτος για κλίμακα εντός της κατοικίας.*

Θα ρωτούσα όμως και την Kleemann να μου στείλει τεχνικά φυλλάδια με διαστάσεις κ.λπ.
Ενδιαφέρον και *ΑΥΤΟ* της OTIS.

Το 3D κλιμακοστάσιο τριών στροφών που παρουσιάζεις στο pdf, θεωρώ ότι δεν καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις του άρθρου 26 του ΝΟΚ για τον χώρο αναμονής των αμαξιδιών.
Ένα *τυπικό αμαξίδιο* έχει διαστάσεις 0,70μ*1,10μ.
Σύμφωνα δε με τον οδηγό "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" θα πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε χώρο στάθμευσης 0,90μ*1,20μ (δικοί μου υπολογισμοί) ή όπως αναφέρει ρητά ο οδηγός, αν θέλουμε να μπορεί να περιστραφεί και να αλλάξει κατεύθυνση κίνησης, θα πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε έναν κύκλο διαμέτρου 1,50μ.
Αν σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς όπου ατυχώς ο ανελκυστήρας δεν λειτουργεί, το παραπάνω αμαξίδιο σταθμεύσει μπροστά στο πλατύσκαλο, δεν θα είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί η σκάλα, θα έχουμε συνωστισμό και αν υπάρχει πανικός, δυστύχημα.

Το κλιμακοστάστιο είναι μια πυροπροστατευμένη όδευση διαφυγής. 
Γι αυτό πρέπει να έχει τέτοιες διαστάσεις ώστε:
_ αφενός να χρησιμοποιείται απρόσκοπτα από τους χρήστες του κτηρίου που κατεβαίνουν προς την έξοδο κινδύνου,
_ αφετέρου να αποτελεί ένα ασφαλές καταφύγιο για ΑΜΕΑ με αμαξίδια που δεν μπορούν να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν τις σκάλες, μέχρι να έρθει η πυροσβεστική.
Προφανώς, η όλη διαδικασία της διάσωσης δεν πρέπει να κρατήσει παραπάνω από τον δείκτη πυραντίστασης του κλιμακοσταστίου που είναι τουλάχιστον 60'.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα.
Καταρχην ευχαριστω τον διαχειριστη του site για την αμεση βοηθεια που μου δοθηκε στο πως ανεβαζουμε ενα αρχειο.
Κατα δευτερον ευχαριστω τον συναδελφο Χαρη για την αμεση απαντηση του.Η βοηθεια που δινεις Χαρη ειναι ανεκτιμητη.

Ερωτημα:
Στο αρθρο 13 του κτιριοδομικου αναγραφεται οτι η ελαχιστη διασταση πλατυσκαλου σε μια πολυκατοικια (κτιριο κατοικιων) ειναι 1.20μ.Επισης  στο "Σχεδιαζοντας για ολους" αναφερεται οτι η ελαχιστη ελευθερη αποσταση μπροστα απο την πορτα του ανελκυστηρα ειναι 1.50μ.Οι παραπανω διαστασεις ειναι οι ελαχιστες.Ποιες ειναι οι μεγιστες διαστασεις που μπορουν να παρουν τα παραπανω μεγεθη?Υπαρχει σχεση στον Κτριοδομικο που αναφερει οτι πλατυσκαλο+πατημα < 1.50μ?
Επισης ξερει καποιος συναδελφος αν σε σκαλες με πλατος μεγαλυτερες του 1.20μ ισχυει ακομα αυτο που αναγραφει το βιβλιο του ευγενιδειου ιδρυματος για την γραμμη αναβασης  οτι αυτη λαμβανεται στα 60 εκατοστα απο το φαναρι και οχι στο μεσον της κλιμακας?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θυμάμαι να υπάρχει μέγιστη διάσταση για το πλατύσκαλο. Το ελάχιστο των 1,20μ προκύπτει από το πολλαπλάσιο του 0,60μ που είναι το μήκος μεταξύ διαδοχικών βημάτων.
Την σχέση που αναφέρεις για το πλατύσκαλο (πλατύσκαλο+πάτημα < 1,50μ δεν την θυμάμαι) 

Ούτε για την απόσταση μπροστά από τον ανελκυστήρα γνωρίζω να υπάρχει μέγιστο.

Η γραμμή ανάβασης απ' όσο θυμάμαι λαμβάνεται σε απόσταση 0,60μ από το φανάρι όπως ορθά αναφέρεις. Ο κτιριοδομικός όμως μιλά για έλεγχο του πατήματος στο μέσο της βαθμίδας (είναι πιο ευνοϊκός).

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χαρη αν δεις την μαγνητοσκοπημενη ημεριδα στο ιεκεμ τεε για την τεχνικη οδηγια  του ΝΟΚ  στο αρθρο 11  που μιλαει για τον συντελεστη δομησης η κυρια Λεμπεση κανει μια αναφορα περι μεγιστης διαστασης  αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι εννοει

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ποιο λεπτό του video αναφέρεται αυτό;

----------


## ISMINI_82

Αναφερεται στο λεπτο αναμεσα σε 1hr:43min και 1hr:44min.

----------


## Xάρης

"Το πλάτος της βαθμίδας + ένα σκαλί είναι το λιγότερο 1,50μ που μπορεί να είναι μπροστά από το τελευταίο σκαλί και με βάση τον κτιριοδομικό" λέει η Λεμπέση στο 1:43:31.
Δεν ξέρω πού το αναφέρει αυτό ο κτιριοδομικός.
Ο κτιριοδομικός (Υ.Α.3046/304 – ΦΕΚ 59/Δ/03.02.1989) όπως τροποποιήθηκε με την ΥΑ.49977/30660 (ΦΕΚ 535/Β/30.06.1989) αναφέρει στον πίνακα της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου 13 ότι: 
*Ελάχιστη διάσταση πλατύσκαλου κατά την προέκταση άξονα κλάδου ≥ 1,20μ*

Γίνεται επίσης αναφορά στην §7 του άρθρου 14:
"Στις περιπτώσεις που από τις διατάξεις της παρ. 5 του άρθρο 29 του ΓΟΚ επιβάλλεται η κατασκευή ράμπας για τη σύνδεση της στάθμης του πεζοδρομίου με τη στάθμη του ανελκυστήρα, επιβάλλεται για μήκος ράμπας πάνω από 10μ και η ύπαρξη οριζόντιου πλατύσκαλου ελάχιστου μήκους 1,60μ."

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χαρη καλημερα.Και εγω αυτο που ειπε η κ.Λεμπεση δεν το εβρισκα πουθενα για αυτο και εκανα το ερωτημα.Παντως πρεπει να διευκρινισθει το μεγιστο του πλατυσκαλου τοσο μπροστα απο την σκαλα οσο μπροστα και απο τον ανελκυστηρα γιατι τωρα που δινονται με τον ΝΟΚ τα 25 τετραγωνικα εκτος συντελεστη δομησης υπαρχει θεμα.......................

----------


## Xάρης

Μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη διάσταση πλατύσκαλου δεν έχω/έχουμε βρει πουθενά.
Αυτό που ίσως λέει η Λεμπέση είναι ότι πέρα από αυτή τη διάσταση του πλατύσκαλου (πλάτος κλίμακας + πλάτος βαθμίδας), δεν αφαιρείται το εμβαδόν του κλιμακοστασίου από τη δόμηση.

Ο ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 11, §6γ αναφέρει:
"...Η επιφάνεια των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κοινόχρηστων κλιμακοστασίων συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ανελκυστήρων και των πλατύσκαλων και για επιφάνεια έως 25τ.μ. ... "
Από το παραπάνω θα μπορούσε κανείς να βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι αφαιρείται μόνο το τμήμα του κλιμακοστασίου που είναι υποχρεωτικό βάσει κτιριοδομικού. 
Συνεπώς, μόνο το 1,20μ του πλατύσκαλου το οποίο είναι και υποχρεωτικό, ανεξαρτήτως πλάτους της κλίμακας.

Έρχεται μετά η τεχνική οδηγία του Δεκεμβρίου 2012 για τον ΝΟΚ, η οποία αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων:
"...καθώς και η συνολική επιφάνεια που προκύπτει από το πλατύσκαλο έμπροσθεν της κλίμακας (πλάτους τουλάχιστον ίσου με αυτήν)..."
Από την παραπάνω διατύπωση και ειδικά λόγω της λέξης "τουλάχιστον", δεν μπορώ να βγάλω το συμπέρασμα της Λεμπέση.

Από το παράδειγμα 1 δε, όπου το πλατύσκαλο είναι μεγαλύτερο του πλάτους της κλίμακας + το πλάτος της βαθμίδας, προκύπτει ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέει η Λεμπέση.
Στο παράδειγμα 2, αφαιρεί τον "διάδρομο" που οδηγεί στα διαμερίσματα και όχι τμήμα του μη υποχρεωτικού πλατύσκαλου.

----------


## ISMINI_82

_"...Η επιφάνεια των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κοινόχρηστων κλιμακοστασίων συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ανελκυστήρων και των πλατύσκαλων και για επιφάνεια έως 25τ.μ. ... "
Από το παραπάνω θα μπορούσε κανείς να βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι αφαιρείται μόνο το τμήμα του κλιμακοστασίου που είναι υποχρεωτικό βάσει κτιριοδομικού. 
Συνεπώς, μόνο το 1,20μ του πλατύσκαλου το οποίο είναι και υποχρεωτικό, ανεξαρτήτως πλάτους της κλίμακας._
_Χαρη εχω αντιρρησεις!_
_ Ε_γω πιστευω με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα ότι όταν ο ΝΟΚ μιλαει για υποχρεωτικα κλιμακοστασια μιλαει για αριθμο κλιμακοστασιων και δεν αναφερεται σε διαστασεις αυτων .Ουσιαστικα  μας παραπεμπει να παμε στο αρθρο 13 του κτριοδομικου και να δουμε ποτε εχουμε υποχρεωτικο κλιμακοστασιο (το οποιο με τον ΓΟΚ μετρουσε στον ΣΔ) και να το αφαιρεσουμε από την Δομηση_._(μεχρι 25 τμ)
_Κτιριοδομικος Αρθρο 13 παραγραφος 5_ 
_Σε κτίρια που εξυπηρετούνται στο σύνολό τους  με μια μόνο κλίμακα, η κλίμακα αυτή προσμετράται για τον υπολογισμό του  συντελεστή δόμησης που πραγματοποιείται στο οικόπεδο_
Αρα κατά την αποψη μου σε μια πολυκατοικια εάν υπαρχει ένα και μοναδικο κοινοχρηστο κλιμακοστασιο αυτό θεωρηται υποχρεωτικο και ενώ με τον ΓΟΚ μετραγε στον ΣΔ τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ δεν μετραει.(Δεν αναφερει όμως τιποτα για  διαστασεις όπως  πχ εκανε ο ΓΟΚ για την πανω απο την ελαχιστη υποχρετικη επιφανεια των κλιμακων  κτλ)
   Στην συνεχεια ο κτιριοδομικος στην ιδια παραγραφο συνεχιζει :
_Σε κτίρια που εξυπηρετούνται σε όλη την  επιφάνειά τους με δύο ή περισσότερες κλίμακες, προσμετρώνται για τον  υπολογισμό του συντελεστή δόμησης που πραγματοποιείται στο οικόπεδο μία  κλίμακα ανά 500 τ.μ. κάλυψης του οικοπέδου. Δηλαδή προσμετρώνται μία  κλίμακα για κάλυψη μέχρι 500 τ.μ., δύο κλίμακες για κάλυψη μέχρι 1.000  τ.μ., τρεις κλίμακες για κάλυψη μέχρι 1.500 τ.μ. και ούτω καθ' εξής. Οι  υπόλοιπες κλίμακες του κτιρίου εφόσον εξυπηρετούν το αυτό τμήμα που  εξυπηρετούν οι παραπάνω κλίμακες δεν προσμετρώνται στο συντελεστή  δόμησης που πραγματοποιείται στο οικόπεδο, θεωρούμενες κλίμακες  κινδύνου, πρόσθετες στις απαιτούμενες για την εξυπηρέτηση σε συνθήκες  κανονικής λειτουργίας._
Αρα αν σχεδιαζουμε ένα κτιριο με 2 κλιμακοστασια που εξυπηρετουν ιδιους χωρους και η καλυψη μας είναι μικροτερη από 500 μ2 με τον ΓΟΚ θα μετρουσαμε το πρωτο σαν υποχρεωτικο στον ΣΔ ενώ το δευτερο δεν μετραγε σαν κλιμακα κινδυνου.Τωρα λοιπον με τον ΝΟΚ δεν μετραει στον ΣΔ ουτε το πρωτο.
  Επισης ο κτριοδομικος όπως το εκλαμβάνω εγω δεν μας λέει ότι το 1.20μ πλατύσκαλο είναι υποχρεωτικο αλλα μας λεει ότι το πλατυσκαλο είναι υποχρεωτικο και η ελαχιστη διασταση του είναι 1.20 μ.Ξερω οτι ειναι σαν να παιζουμε με τις λεξεις αλλα μονο ετσι μπορουμε να αποσαφηνισουμε καποια πραγματα.
Οπως σωστα αναφερεις μονο η τεχνικη οδηγια μιλαει για διαστασεις και παλι ομως καθοριζει ελαχιστη διασταση και οχι μεγιστη.
Δες λιγο το κλιμακοστασιο που εφτιαξα προχειρα και πες μου την γνωμη σου αν είναι συμφωνα με τον ΝΟΚ εκτος συντελεστη Δομησης.
 Εγω παντως επιμενω ότι πρεπει να μας δοθουν οδηγιες για τα μεγιστα κλιμακων και πλατυσκαλων  γιατι θα δουμε τραγελαφικα πραγματα στο μελλον αν και όταν ξεπερασουμε αυτή την κριση .............

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν διαφωνείς μαζί μου Ισμήνη, αλλά συμφωνείς! :Γέλιο: 
Κάνω μια υπόθεση, του πώς θα μπορούσε να ερμηνεύσει κανείς τον ΝΟΚ για να καταλήξει σ' αυτό που είπε η Λεμπέση.
Και καταλήγω σ' αυτό που είπες εσύ, ότι δηλαδή δεν αφαιρούμε μόνο το "ελάχιστο" κατά κτιριοδομικό κλιμακοστάσιο.
Εσύ βέβαια τεκμηριώνεις ακόμα καλύτερα, αυτό στο οποίο συμφωνούμε!

Για μένα δεν χρειάζονται πρόσθετες οδηγίες στο θέμα. 
Χρειάζεται μια ριζική αναθεώρηση του ΝΟΚ όπου θα καταργείται η έννοια του συντελεστή δόμησης και θα ελέγχεται μόνο:
Θέση στο γήπεδοΚάλυψηΌγκος στον οποίο θα μετρούν όλοι οι στεγασμένοι χώροι με τις μονώσεις και τις επενδύσεις και όλα
Αντί για μηχανικοί έχουμε γίνει λογιστές του χειρίστου είδους που μετρούν το 0,01¤ και χάνουν τα  εκατομμύρια.
---
Το κλιμακοστάσιο του συνημμένου pdf είναι ίδιο μ' αυτό του παραδείγματος 1 της Τεχνικής Οδηγίας, το οποίο και αφαιρείται όλο από τη δόμηση.

----------


## ISMINI_82

_"Το κλιμακοστάσιο του συνημμένου pdf είναι ίδιο μ' αυτό του παραδείγματος  1 της Τεχνικής Οδηγίας, το οποίο και αφαιρείται όλο από τη δόμηση"_

Ναι αλλα δειχνει μονο το πριν.Εγω (με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα του ΝΟΚ και βασιζομενη σε αυτα που εχουμε καταληξει μεχρι τωρα) σε μια πολυκατοικια που ειναι ιδιόκτητη (γονεις με τα παιδια τους και δεν υπαρχει ο κυνδυνος προστριβων αναμεσα στις ιδιοκτησιες) δειχνω ανα οροφο και το μετά. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Πονηρούλης ο ιδιοκτήτης! :Γέλιο: 
Το "μετά" θα είναι αυθαίρετο.
Πριν το "μετά" αφαιρείται όλο το κλιμακοστάσιο κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Ο στόχος της συγκεκριμένης διάταξης του ΝΟΚ είναι να κατασκευάζονται άνετα κλιμακοστάσια.
Βεβαίως, οι Έλληνες ιδιοκτήτες το ερμηνεύουν ως δυνατότητα να κλέψουμε λίγη δόμηση.

Γι αυτό επιμένω ότι είναι λάθος η λογιστική αντιμετώπιση των κατασκευών με το συντελεστή δόμησης.
Καθόρισε τον όγκο που νοιάζει όλους τους υπόλοιπους και το περιβάλλον και άσε τους ιδιοκτήτες να το διαμορφώσουν όπως θέλουν.
Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό διατάξεις για ΑΜΕΑ, για πυροπροστασία και γενικές του κτηριοδομικού που είναι επαρκείς.
Όρισε και πρόστιμα αν δεν εφαρμόζονται σε ελέγχους που θα μπορούν να γίνουν οποτεδήποτε και αφήστε τους αρχιτέκτονες να δημιουργήσουν.

----------


## alexftd

Χαίρετε!Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν για μονοκατοικίες(με υπόγειο) υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στις διαστάσεις ή στη θέση των κλιμάκων. Θα μπορούσε να μου υποδείξει κάποιος που μπορώ να τις βρω;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Περιορισμός στη θέση των κλιμάκων προκύπτει από τον κανονισμό πυροπροστασίας (βλ. Π.Δ.71/88).
Πρέπει π.χ. να τηρούνται οι ελάχιστες αποστάσεις απροστάτευτης όδευσης.

Περιορισμοί στις διαστάσεις των κλιμάκων επιβάλλονται από:

Κτιριοδομικός ΚανονισμόςΚανονισμός Πυροπροστασίας των Κτηρίων - Π.Δ.71/88"Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" (ΑμεΑ)
Αν διαβάσεις και τις παραπάνω αναρτήσεις θα δεις ότι προσωπικά καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι: "_Αν όμως σχεδιάζουμε νέα κατοικία, θεωρώ το 1,20μ ελάχιστο πλάτος για κλίμακα εντός της κατοικίας._"

----------

alexftd

----------


## elenaelena

Καλησπέρα,

ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση:

Στα κτίρια με χρήση γραφείων απαγορευονται οι κλίμακες με σφηνοειδή μορφή?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Κτιριοδομικός, Άρθρο 13, §4.2:
"Στα κτήρια ή τμήματά τους με χρήση προσωρινής διαμονής (κατηγορία Β), σωφρονισμού (κατηγορία Ζ), εμπορίου (κατηγορία Η), *γραφείων* (κατηγορία Θ), βιομηχανίας - βιοτεχνίας (κατηγορία Ι), αποθήκευσης (κατηγορία Κ) και στάθμευσης αυτοκινήτων (κατηγορία Λ) οι κλίμακές τους επιτρέπονται να είναι τύπου Ι, ΙΙ."

Κτιριοδομικός, Άρθρο 13, Πίνακας §4, Τύπος Ι και Τύπος ΙΙ:
"Λοξές βαθμίδες: Επιτρέπονται μόνο σε καμπύλες σκάλες που η ακτίνα καμπυλότητας της εσωτερικής πλευράς δεν είναι πουθενά μικρότερη από 7,5μ"

----------


## ShineOn

Καλησπέρα,
Σε υφιστάμενη βιοτεχνία θα γίνει προσθήκη παταριού (αποθηκευτικός χώρος και ένα γραφείο). Το πλάτος της κλίμακας επιτρέπεται να είναι 0,60μ. βάσει Κτιριοδομικού; 

Κτιριοδομικός, Άρθρο 13
Κλίμακες που εξυπηρετούν αποκλειστικά βοηθητικούς χώρους σε κτίρια με χρήση βιομηχανίας - βιοτεχνίας ή αποκλειστικά αποθηκευτικούς χώρους σε κτίρια με χρήση εμπορίου ή αποθήκευσης, επιτρέπεται, κατ'εξαίρεση των απαιτήσεων του πίνακα της παρ.4 του παρόντος άρθρου και των απαιτήσεων ελεύθερου πλάτους της παρ.2 του παρόντος άρθρου, να έχουν ένα ή περισσότερα από τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά, αν ο κανονισμός πυροπροστασίας κτιρίων δεν ορίζει διαφορετικά: 
αα. ελάχιστο πλάτος κλίμακας 0,60 μ

----------


## Xάρης

Το γραφείο είναι βοηθητικός χώρος;

----------


## asak

Απορία:
Σε κτίρια με κύρια χρήση αποθήκευσης οι αποθηκευτικοί χώροι σε πατάρια θεωρούνται βοηθητικοί?  :Μπερδεμένος:

----------


## ShineOn

Έστω ότι εκλαμβάνω το πατάρι σαν βοηθητικό χώρο και καταργώ το γραφείο του. Επιτρέπεται το πλάτος των 0,60μ. ή πρέπει να εξασφαλίσω 0,90μ.?

----------


## Xάρης

Εκτός από τον Κτιριοδομικό που το επιτρέπει πρέπει να το επιτρέπει και ο Κανονισμός Παθητικής Πυροπροστασίας.
Το επιτρέπει;

----------


## ShineOn

Ναι μου το επιτρέπει! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## percules

Καλησπέρα. Σε προσθήκη ανελκυστήρα με άδεια δόμησης κατά ΝΟΚ σε υφιστάμενη οικοδομή βάσει το άρθρο 27 παράγραφος 2, πρέπει να ισχύει ο κτιριοδομικός? Σε πλατύσκαλα, αποστάσεις? Εάν είναι έτσι, προφανώς και δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει το άρθρο 27

----------


## Xάρης

Ο κτιριοδομικός όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει, ισχύει και για την περίπτωση προσθήκης ανελκυστήρα.

Τι εννοείς ότι δεν μπορεί να ισχύει παράλληλα το άρθρο 27 του ΝΟΚ και ο Κτιριοδομικός;

----------


## percules

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη για την απάντηση. 
_Σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου 27 του Ν.4067/2012 η οποία αποτελεί τροποποίηση της παρ.7 του αρθ.28 του Ν.2831/2000, σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτίρια που δεν διαθέτουν ανελκυστήρα και κατά το χρόνο ανέγερσής τους δεν ήταν υποχρεωτική η κατασκευή του από τις ισχύουσες τότε διατάξεις, επιτρέπεται, κατά παρέκκλιση των διατάξεων του ΝΟΚ/2012
_Βάση του ανωτέρω, μπορούμε να κατασκευάσουμε ένα ανελκυστήρα με τις παρεκκλίσεις του ΝΟΚ, αλλά πρέπει να τηρείται ο κτιριοδομικός (min διαστάσεις πλατυσκάλου κ.α.). Και μιλάμε για κτήριο που όταν κατασκευάστηκε, δεν ίσχυε ο κτιριοδομικός.
Ο ανελκυστήρας θα γίνει στο υπάρχον πλατύσκαλο με κάποιες παρεμβάσεις σε σκάλα και πλατύσκαλο για να μείνει ένας διάδρομος 0.80-0.90 μ., που όπως είναι λογικό δεν μπορεί να ισχύει ο κτιριοδομικός.
Τι ισχύει?

----------


## Xάρης

Οποιαδήποτε προσθήκη καθ' ύψος ή κατ' επέκταση αν κάναμε σήμερα, δεν θα ακολουθούσαμε τον ΝΟΚ ακόμα και αν το υφιστάμενο κατασκευάστηκε με παλιότερο ΓΟΚ; ΝΑΙ.

Η παρέκκλιση του ΝΟΚ αφορά τις διατάξεις του ΝΟΚ για κάλυψη, δόμηση, αποστάσεις από όρια κ.λπ..
Δεν γράφει πουθενά στο άρθρο 27 για παρέκκλιση των διατάξεων του Κτιριοδομικού οι οποίες έχουν ισχύ σήμερα για κάθε νέα κατασκευή.

----------


## percules

Χάρη θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.
Δηλαδή για να γίνει προσθήκη ενός ανελκυστήρα σε υφιστάμενο κλιμακοστάσιο και δη σε ένα πλατύσκαλο μιας οικοδομής του '60, θα έπρεπε ο ιδιοκτήτης ή να γκρεμίσει τη σκάλα και να την ξανακάνει από την αρχή ή να ήξερε και να έκανε το πλατύσκαλο 2,5m για να μπορεί σε πενήντα χρόνια ο γιος του να κάνει ένα ασανσέρ 1x1 για να καλύπτεται ο κτιριοδομικός.
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι για το άρθρο 27 του ΝΟΚ, δεν πρέπει να ισχύει και ο κτιριοδομικός ταυτόχρονα γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει ασανσέρ σε υφιστάμενο κλιμακοστάσιο και να καλύπτεται ο κτιριοδομικός.
Για ποιο λόγο αναφέρεται στο άρθρο 27 κατά παρέκκλιση του παρόντος? Μήπως και ο κτιριοδομικός είναι κομμάτι του ΝΟΚ και εννοεί κι αυτό?

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ανελκυστήρες που τοποθετούνται εκ των υστέρων τοποθετούνται εξωτερικά του κτηρίου.
Προκειμένου να μη μετρήσει η επιφάνειά τους στην κάλυψη και στη δόμηση έχει γραφεί το "_κατά παρέκκλιση του παρόντος_".

Ο κτιριοδομικός είναι ανεξάρτητος κανονισμός του ΝΟΚ όπως είναι π.χ. ο κανονισμός πυροπροστασίας.
Όλοι όμως οι κανονισμοί λαμβάνονται υπόψη. 
Π.χ. το ελάχιστο πλάτος μιας κλίμακας καθορίζεται κατ' αρχήν από τον Κτιριοδομικό αλλά μπορεί να προκύψει μεγαλύτερη βάσει του Κανονισμού Πυροπροστασίας.

----------


## percules

Χάρη πάλι θα διαφωνήσω.
Για εξωτερικό ανελκυστήρα εκδίδεται ΕΕΜΚ. 
Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί εξωτερικά, τι λέει ο ΝΟΚ;
Για ποιες παρεκκλίσεις μιλάει;

----------


## asak

> Χάρη θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.
> Δηλαδή για να γίνει προσθήκη ενός ανελκυστήρα σε υφιστάμενο κλιμακοστάσιο και δη σε ένα πλατύσκαλο μιας οικοδομής του '60, θα έπρεπε ο ιδιοκτήτης ή να γκρεμίσει τη σκάλα και να την ξανακάνει από την αρχή ή να ήξερε και να έκανε το πλατύσκαλο 2,5m για να μπορεί σε πενήντα χρόνια ο γιος του να κάνει ένα ασανσέρ 1x1 για να καλύπτεται ο κτιριοδομικός.


Άποψή μου είναι ότι κινείσαι σε λάθος λογική. Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε το 60 όχι μόνο να κάνει πλατύσκαλο αλλά και τουλάχιστον πρόβλεψη φρεατίου ασανσέρ. Όπως και σήμερα κάποιος που προβλέπει τις απαιτήσεις του μέλλοντος μπορεί να σχεδιάσει πέρα των ελαχίστων απαιτήσεων των κανανισμών. 
Όπως και νά 'χει, σήμερα αν επιθυμούμε  οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή ή προσθήκη σ' ένα ακίνητο, πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τους Νόμους και τους κανόνες, ιδιαίτερα αν αυτός είναι ο Κτιριοδομικός που για μένα έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα από οποιονδήποτε οικοδομικό κανονισμό.

----------


## Xάρης

*@percules*
Μην συγχέεις το είδος της απαιτούμενης άδειας (έγκριση-άδεια δόμησης, ΕΕΜΚ, 48ωρη) με τις πολεοδομικές και κτιριοδομικές απαιτήσεις για την κατασκευή του ανελκυστήρα.

Εξάλλου, σύμφωνα με την §2.ζ του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει, Έγκριση Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας (ΕΕΜΚ) απαιτείται *μόνο* για *μετακίνηση των ΑμεΑ* σε:
υφιστάμενα κτήρια ήσε κτήρια που διαθέτουν ανελκυστήρα με εσωτερικές διαστάσεις θαλάμου εκτός προδιαγραφών ΕΛΟΤ – ΕΝ 81−70 ήσε κτήρια όπου πρέπει να γίνει επέκταση των στάσεων του ανελκυστήρα προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν ΑμεΑ
Δηλαδή, αν δεν κατασκευάζεται ο ανελκυστήρας για να εξυπηρετηθούν ΑμεΑ πάμε σε κανονική άδεια δόμησης. Με άλλα λόγια η ΕΕΜΚ αναφέρεται στο 3ο εδάφιο της §2 του άρθρου 27 του ΝΟΚ.

Όσον αφορά τις παρεκκλίσεις στις οποίες αναφέρεται ο ΝΟΚ, θεωρώ ότι τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα:"κατά παρέκκλιση των 
*διατάξεων του παρόντος* και των *ειδικών όρων δόμησης της περιοχής*"
Το "παρόν" είναι ο ΝΟΚ και όχι άλλος κανονισμός όπως π.χ. ο Κτιριοδομικός ή ο Κανονισμός Πυροπροστασίας ή ο ΕΑΚ-ΕΚΩΣ 2000 που είναι διακριτοί κανονισμοί.

Αν λοιπόν δεν μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις εξωτερικά τον ανελκυστήρα και δεν μπορείς και εσωτερικά διότι δεν έχεις επαρκή χώρο, τότε δεν τον κατασκευάζεις! 
Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι στις πλείστες των περιπτώσεων, επειδή ακριβώς δεν υπάρχει επαρκής χώρος εσωτερικά του κτηρίου για την κατασκευή εκ των υστέρων ανελκυστήρα που δεν προβλέφθηκε στις αρχικές μελέτες, ο ανελκυστήρας κατασκευάζεται εξωτερικά.

Φυσικά όλα τα παραπάνω είναι προσωπικές μου ερμηνείες του ΝΟΚ οι οποίες μικρή σημασία έχουν. Σημασία έχει τι θα σου ζητήσουν από την Υ.ΔΟΜ. στην οποία θα καταθέσεις την αίτηση κατασκευής του ανελκυστήρα.

----------


## Ellital

Κτιριοδομικός, Άρθρο 13, Πίνακας §4, Τύπος Ι και Τύπος ΙΙ:
"Λοξές βαθμίδες: Επιτρέπονται μόνο σε καμπύλες σκάλες που η ακτίνα καμπυλότητας της εσωτερικής πλευράς δεν είναι πουθενά μικρότερη από 7,5μ"

Πώς ορίζεται και πώς χαράσσεται η ακτίνα καμπυλότητας (πχ. σε autocad; )...

Επίσης συνάδελφοι, σε διώροφη οικοδομή μπορούμε να έχουμε ελάχιστο πάτημα 25 εκατοστών;

----------


## Xάρης

1) Κάνεις έναν κύκλο με ακτίνα 7,50μ.
Κάνεις και ένα δεύτερο κύκλο, με κοινό κέντρο με τον παραπάνω κύκλο και ακτίνα 7,50+το πλάτος της σκάλας, π.χ. 1,20μ, άρα 7,50+1,20=8,70μ.
Κάνεις και έναν τρίτο κύκλο, με κοινό κέντρο με τους δυο παραπάνω, για τη γραμμή ανάβασης.
Φέρνοντας ακτίνες από το κέντρο χαράσσεις τα σκαλοπάτια.
Πρέπει να τηρούνται οι προδιαγραφές για π, υ και π+2υ.

2) Η διώροφη οικοδομή γιατί να μην μπορεί να έχει πάτημα 25cm;

----------

Ellital

----------


## Ellital

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ βρε Χάρη! Δεν ξέρω, υπήρξε γενικότερα αρνητική στάση από μαστόρια, εργολάβο κλπ. για 25ρι πάτημα κι επιμονή για 30ρι... δεν διαφωνώ πως θα είναι πιο άνετο, εξ' αρχής πρόθεσή μου ήτανε κάτι όχι λιγότερο από 28 εκ.,  απλά θα πρέπει να γίνει επιλογή ανάμεσα σε: 1) 25ρι πάτημα και πλατύσκαλο 1.20 μ. στα 7 ρίχτια ή 2) 30ρι πάτημα αλλά στην θέση του πλατύσκαλου σφηνοειδής αναβαθμίδες... πάνω από 25 εκ. στην περίπτωση του πλατύσκαλου δεν γίνεται, λόγω περιορισμών όπως το ελάχιστο 1.20 μ. του πλατύσκαλου και η απόσταση 1.50 μ. από την πόρτα του ασανσέρ για ΑΜΕΑ... άρα μια μόνον από τις δυο λύσεις είναι εφικτές... 25ρι πάτημα και άνετο πλατύσκαλο μετά από 8 πατήματα (και συμμετρικά άλλα τόσα για να φτάσουμε στο τελικό ύψος) είτε 30ρι πάτημα αλλά σφηνοειδής στην θέση του πλατύσκαλου...

Ποια είναι η άποψή σου Χάρη; Προσωπικά δεν συμπαθώ τις σφηνοειδής, δεν ξέρω για να πω την αλήθεια και κατά πόσον ισχύει το ότι όροφος που εξυπηρετείται από σφηνοειδή κλίμακα δεν μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει γραφεία, ιατρεία κλπ. ... επίσης θεωρώ πως είναι χειρότερη η πιθανή πτώση σε σφηνοειδή με 18 ύψη παρά σε κανονική με άνετο πλατύσκαλο ανά 8 πατήματα... (δεδομένου ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση διατηρούμε σωστές κλίσεις με τους τύπους που παρέθεσες) ...

----------


## Ellital

Καλησπέρα, στον ΝΟΚ αναφέρει στο άρθρο 11. παρ. 6δ ότι δεν προσμετρώνται στην δόμηση 25 τ.μ. των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κλιμακοστασίων, ενώ στο ίδιο άρθρο αμέσως μετά στην παρ. 6ε αναφέρει ότι δεν προσμετράται επιφάνεια έως 12 τ.μ. συνολικά σε κάθε αυτοτελή ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία όταν δεν υπάρχει κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο...

Πώς μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω ότι το κλιμακοστάσιό μου είναι υποχρεωτικό ή όχι ώστε να δω σε ποιά περίπτωση από τις δυο ανήκω αντίστοιχα; Συγκεκριμένα, σε κτίριο δυο ορόφων (Ισόγειο και Όροφος) όπου έχουμε δυο διαμερίσματα στο ισόγειο και ανεξάρτητη εσωτερική κλίμακα  που οδηγεί στον όροφο όπου έχουμε ένα διαμέρισμα η σκάλα αυτή θεωρείται κοινόχρηστη και άρα ανήκει στην 1η περίπτωση; Αν όχι, μελλοντικά αν το διαμέρισμα αυτό χωριστεί σε δυο μετά δεν θα είναι κοινόχρηστη;

----------


## Xάρης

Η §6.δ αφορά πολυώροφες οικοδομές.
Η §6.ε αφορά μονοκατοικίες, συνήθως διώροφες. Αυτό που ονομάζουμε "μεζονέτες".

Προφανώς ένα τουλάχιστον κλιμακοστάσιο είναι υποχρεωτικό σε κάθε πολυώροφη οικοδομή.
Δεύτερο κλιμακοστάσιο στην οικοδομή είναι υποχρεωτικό αν επιβάλλεται από κάποιον κανονισμό, π.χ. κανονισμό πυροπροστασίας. Βέβαια, αυτό το κλιμακοστάσιο καλύπτεται και από την §6.ζ (κλίμακες κινδύνου)

----------


## Ellital

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη! Η περίπτωση διώροφης (ισόγειο + 1ος όροφος) όπου στο ισόγειο έχουμε δυο ανεξάρτητες κατοικίες και στον όροφο μιαν ανεξάρτητη (η οποία επομένως δεν είναι μεζονέτα αλλά θα πρέπει να γίνεται προσβάσιμη με σκάλα) επομένως εντάσεται στις πολυώροφες; Με μπερδεύει αυτό, καθώς φαντάζει σαν κάτι υβριδικό ανάμεσα στις δυο κατηγορίες που ανέφερες... σε κάθε περίπτωση,  αν τελικά θεωρείται κοινόχτηστη, μπορούμε με βάση τον κτιριοδομικό να πάμε και σε πλάτος 0,90 μ. αντί 1,20 μ. εφόσον εξυπηρετεί ένα μόνο διαμέρισμα (αυτό του ορόφου);

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί υβριδικό;
Έχουμε μία πολυώροφη (διώροφη για την ακρίβεια) οικοδομή με τρία διαμερίσματα ενός επιπέδου.
Τα δύο από τα διαμερίσματα βρίσκονται στο ισόγειο.
Το τρίτο στον 1ο όροφο.
Προφανώς για την πρόσβαση στον 1ο όροφο υπάρχει κλιμακοστάσιο.
Το κλιμακοστάσιο είναι κοινόχρηστο απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα.
Άρα εφαρμόζεται η §6δ.

----------


## Ellital

Πολύ λογικός ο συλογισμός σου Χάρη και σε ευχαριστώ... ναι, όπως τα περιέγραψες είναι όσον αφορά τα διαμερίσματα, επίπεδα κλπ.! Δεν είμαι ακόμα σίγουρος πώς μπορεί να τεκμηριωθεί ότι το κλιμακοστάσιο είναι κοινόχρηστο, κωδικοποιώντας το με κάποιο τρόπο βάση ορισμού... 

Από τον συλλογισμό σου και από το γεγονός ότι μπορεί ο "διάδρομος" του κλιμακοστασίου στο οποίο αναφερόμαστε να δημιουργεί πρόσβαση στα δυο ανεξάρτητα διαμερίσματα του ισογείου (στις πόρτες εισόδου των διαμερισμάτων), ενώ η σκάλα στο 2ο ανεξάρτητο του ορόφου επιβεβαιώνει την έννοια του κοινόχρηστου φαντάζομαι, καθότι μπορεί οι κάτοικοι των δυο διαμερισμάτων του ισογείου να μην χρησιμοποιούν τη σκάλα, αλλά χρησιμοποιούν στοιχείο (διάδρομο πρόσβασης) του κλιμακοστασίου... και άρα είναι κοινόχρηστο... 

Ένα ακόμα στοιχείο που φαντάζομαι το τεκμηριώνει, είναι το γεγονός πως η σκάλα αυτή που δεν είναι σκάλα εσωτερική διαμερίσματος (αν και θα μπορούσε), θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί πιθανώς μελλοντικά δυο ανεξάρτητα διαμερίσματα στον όροφο, αν υποθετικά κάποια στιγμή ο όροφος μοιραστεί σε δυο και παλι ανεξάρτητα διαμερίσματα με πρόσβαση (στις πόρτες τους) από την σκάλα αυτή, οπότε και θα είναι αυτομάτως κοινόχρηστη...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν υπάρχει σύσταση οριζοντίου θα φαίνεται εκεί ότι το κλιμακοστάσιο είναι/δεν είναι κοινόχρηστο.

----------

Ellital

----------


## Ellital

> _"...Η επιφάνεια των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κοινόχρηστων κλιμακοστασίων συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ανελκυστήρων και των πλατύσκαλων και για επιφάνεια έως 25τ.μ. ... "
> Από το παραπάνω θα μπορούσε κανείς να βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι αφαιρείται μόνο το τμήμα του κλιμακοστασίου που είναι υποχρεωτικό βάσει κτιριοδομικού. 
> Συνεπώς, μόνο το 1,20μ του πλατύσκαλου το οποίο είναι και υποχρεωτικό, ανεξαρτήτως πλάτους της κλίμακας._
> _Χαρη εχω αντιρρησεις!_
> _ Ε_γω πιστευω με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα ότι όταν ο ΝΟΚ μιλαει για υποχρεωτικα κλιμακοστασια μιλαει για αριθμο κλιμακοστασιων και δεν αναφερεται σε διαστασεις αυτων .Ουσιαστικα  μας παραπεμπει να παμε στο αρθρο 13 του κτριοδομικου και να δουμε ποτε εχουμε υποχρεωτικο κλιμακοστασιο (το οποιο με τον ΓΟΚ μετρουσε στον ΣΔ) και να το αφαιρεσουμε από την Δομηση_._(μεχρι 25 τμ)
> _Κτιριοδομικος Αρθρο 13 παραγραφος 5_ 
> _Σε κτίρια που εξυπηρετούνται στο σύνολό τους  με μια μόνο κλίμακα, η κλίμακα αυτή προσμετράται για τον υπολογισμό του  συντελεστή δόμησης που πραγματοποιείται στο οικόπεδο_
> Αρα κατά την αποψη μου σε μια πολυκατοικια εάν υπαρχει ένα και μοναδικο κοινοχρηστο κλιμακοστασιο αυτό θεωρηται υποχρεωτικο και ενώ με τον ΓΟΚ μετραγε στον ΣΔ τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ δεν μετραει.(Δεν αναφερει όμως τιποτα για  διαστασεις όπως  πχ εκανε ο ΓΟΚ για την πανω απο την ελαχιστη υποχρετικη επιφανεια των κλιμακων  κτλ)
>    Στην συνεχεια ο κτιριοδομικος στην ιδια παραγραφο συνεχιζει :
> ...


Ισμήνη εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι διαφορετικά αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος και στην ερμηνεία του υποχρεωτικού/ών κλιμακοστασίου/ων κτιρίου/ων... όταν αναφέρεται ότι "προσμετρώνται για τον υπολογισμό του συντελεστή δόμησης", εννοεί ότι συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις σχετικές μετρήσεις και με τον ΝΟΚ μεταγενέστερα προκύπτει ότι αφαιρείται... μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, αλλά θα σου πω τι εννοώ με ένα παράδειγμα...

1. Έστω κτίριο με κάλυψη ανά κλίμακα <  500 τ.μ. με ένα κλιμακοστάσιο που τηρεί τις προϋποθέσεις κατά ΝΟΚ και επομένως δεν μετράει στην δόμηση. Δυο κλιμακοστάσια που εξυπηρετούνε ίδιους χώρους... το πρώτο κλιμακοστάσιο εφόσον τηρεί τις προϋποθέσεις κατά ΝΟΚ δεν μετράει στην δόμηση, ενώ το δεύτερο θεωρείται κλίμακα κινδύνου και μετράει...

2. Έστω κτίριο με κάλυψη ανά κλίμακα <  500 τ.μ. με δυο κλιμακοστάσια που εξυπηρετούνε ίδιους χώρους, δηλαδή δίνουνε πρόσβαση στα ίδια πχ. διαμερίσματα... το πρώτο κλιμακοστάσιο εφόσον τηρεί τις προϋποθέσεις κατά ΝΟΚ δεν μετράει στην δόμηση, ενώ το δεύτερο θεωρείται κλίμακα κινδύνου και μετράει...

3. Έστω κτίριο με κάλυψη ανά κλίμακα <  500 τ.μ. με δυο κλιμακοστάσια που εξυπηρετούνε διαφορετικούς χώρους, δηλαδή δίνουνε πρόσβαση σε διαφορετικά πχ. διαμερίσματα, καθώς δεν συνδέονται οι επιφάνειες εξυπηρέτησης με κάποιον τρόπο, δηλ. το πρώτο κλιμακοστάσιο δίνει πρόσβαση σε δυο διαμερίσματα για παράδειγμα και μόνο και το δεύτερο σε άλλα δυο διαμερίσματα και μόνο... στην περίπτωση αυτή σε αντίθεση με την 2. θεωρώ ότι δεν μετράει κανένα σε δόμηση, καθότι είναι και τα δυο υποχρεωτικά. 

4. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στον αριθμό αυτών, καθότι με βάση το 3. και με ιδιαίτερη διαρρύθμιση κτιρίου / πολλαπλά διαμερίσματα που απαιτούνται περισσότερα του ενός κλιμακοστασίου σε αυτά, αν δεν μετράνε σε δόμηση αυξάνει ωστόσο το κτιριακό αποτύπωμα στο περιβάλλον (πόσο μάλλον αν στο καθένα από αυτά γίνει εξάντληση των 40 τμ. ισογείου και 25 τ.μ. ανά όροφο max κατά ΝΟΚ) και επομένως θα περιοριστούν κάποια στιγμή από Κάλυψη και Όγκο...

----------


## Aggelos_K

Καλησπέρα, σε εσωτερική κλίμακα οικίας με πλάτος 0,60μ που οδηγεί από χώρο κχ σε σοφίτα, το ελεύθερο ύψος πόσο πρέπει να είναι; -δεδομένου ότι για τη σοφίτα δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός ύψους-. Επίσης η κλίμακα κατατάσσεται σε κάποιον τύπο, πχ στον τύπο ΙΙ ;

----------


## Xάρης

Εύλογα τα ερωτήματα διότι ο νομοθέτης τα έχει κάνει κουλουβάχατα με τις σοφίτες.
Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει απάντηση στο ερώτημα.
Ή αν προτιμάτε, δεν υπάρχει κανένας κτιριοδομικός περιορισμός για τις κλίμακες προς σοφίτες (πλάτος, ελεύθερο ύψος κ.λπ.).
Διότι κατά τον νομοθέτη η σοφίτα δεν είναι ούτε κύριος ούτε βοηθητικός χώρος. Αν ήταν θα υπήρχε περιορισμός ελεύθερου ύψους.
Αν ήταν έστω βοηθητικός χώρος, θα έπρεπε το ελεύθερο πλάτος της να ήταν τουλάχιστον 0,80μ. βάσει του κανονισμού πυροπροστασίας και τουλάχιστον 1,10μ. ώστε να μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί αναβατόριο ΑμεΑ και να μένουν 0,80μ. ελεύθερα.

Αλήθεια, αφού η σοφίτα δεν είναι ούτε κύριος ούτε βοηθητικός χώρος, πώς δηλώνεται στο Ε9;
Συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο εμβαδόν για τον υπολογισμό των Δ.Φ., Δ.Τ. και Τ.Α.Π. (δημοτικοί φόροι);

----------


## Aggelos_K

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. Αυτές οι ασάφειες μας οδήγησαν στη δημιουργία αποκλειστικά βοηθητικού χώρου αποθηκευτικής χρήσης στη σοφίτα  -μαξ ύψος σοφίτας στο κέντρο της στέγης 2.08μ- σε οικία προ του 1955 σε στάσιμο οικισμό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μάλιστα δεν έχει εφαρμογή κι ο κανονισμός πυροπροστασίας και οι διατάξεις προσβασιμότητας. Γι' αυτό θεωρώ πως μπορεί η κλίμακα να έχει πλάτος 60εκ. Ωστόσο, πόσο διασφαλισμένοι είμαστε απέναντι στην ΥΔΟΜ για ΟΑ κατ3;

Σχετικά με το Ε9, πιστεύω πως ερμηνεύοντας την πρόταση της ΠΟΛ 1237/14 ''Το  πατάρι εφόσον  έχει  ενιαία  λειτουργική  ενότητα  με  το  λοιπό  κτίσμα, προσαυξάνει την επιφάνεια του κύριου ή βοηθητικού χώρου, ανάλογα με τη χρήση του.'' και η σοφίτα μπορεί να δηλωθεί αναλόγως.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρότεινα σε όποιον συνάδελφο νιώθει ανασφαλής ως προς την ερμηνεία της πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας και θέλει το μέγιστο (αλλά όχι απόλυτο) βαθμό "_διασφάλισης_", να θέσει έγγραφο ερώτημα στην αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ και να περιμένει έγγραφη απάντηση.

Επίσης, ακόμα και στην περίπτωση έγγραφης απάντησης της ΥΔΟΜ, δεν αποκλείεται αύριο, η ίδια ΥΔΟΜ, να έχει διαφορετική άποψη.

Ή η άποψη της ΥΔΟΜ να έρθει σε αντιδιαστολή με μια μελλοντική γνωμοδότηση της ΔΑΟΚΑ. Έχει συμβεί στο παρελθόν στην ΥΔΟΜ Θεσσαλονίκης.

---

Το πατάρι είναι εντελώς, διαφορετική περίπτωση από τη σοφίτα.
Για το πατάρι δεν αναφέρεται ότι "_δεν υφίσταται ελάχιστος ή μέγιστος περιορισμός ως προς το ύψος της σοφίτας_" που αναφέρεται στις σοφίτες.
Επίσης, στον ορισμό του παταριού αναφέρεται ότι: 
"_Σε περίπτωση κτηρίου με στέγη, αν το πατάρι βρίσκεται κάτω από τη στέγη δύναται να αποτελεί ενιαίο σύνολο με τον χώρο κάτω από τη στέγη. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, για τον υπολογισμό του ελεύθερου ύψους ο παραπάνω χώρος αντιμετωπίζεται ενιαία, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι πληροί τους όρους μέσου ελεύθερου ύψους των χώρων κύριας ή βοηθητικής χρήσης._"
Το πατάρι μπορεί να είναι χώρος είτε κύριας χρήσης, είτε βοηθητικής χρήσης, με όλους του κτιριοδομικούς περιορισμούς.
Η σοφίτα δεν είναι ούτε το ένα, ούτε το άλλο.

----------


## mcha

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιες είναι οι *προδιαγραφές κλιμάκων* που εξυπηρετούν αποκλειστικά* βοηθητικό χώρο σε τμήμα κτιρίου με χρήση γραφείου*.
Πρόκειται για μία πολυκατοικία όπου στο ισόγειο σχεδιάζεται γραφείο με ανεξάρτητη είσοδο και εσωτερική κλίμακα προς το υπόγειο, που αποτελεί αποθήκη του γραφείου.
Στον κτιριοδομικό (άρθρο 13, παρ. 4.5) περιγράφεται αντίστοιχη περίπτωση για κτίρια με χρήση εμπορίου.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Καλησπέρα,

Στα γραφεία δεν γίνεται διάκριση κύριων-βοηθητικών χώρων, όπως στους χώρους που αναφέρονται στην §4.5 του άρθρου 13, όσον αφορά τις προδιαγραφές των κλιμάκων.
Άρα... πάμε με τον κανόνα.

----------

mcha

----------

